# New member needing help please??



## tigress1 (May 18, 2009)

Hi there!! I'm a new member with a problem.......
Just had my beloved TT Roadster towed to a local dealer.
They are telling me I need a new gearbox?? At 27000 miles this seems crazy. I bought the car just over 2 years ago and have only done 10,000 since. They want £4800 to fix it, and Audi UK have apparently agreed to reduce this to £3900 and with an AA repair contribution this educes again to £2600. This is still a fortune to me though, especially with such low mileage? I have read here that this seems a fairly common problem with DSG/TTs this age? Anyone got any advice please, Audi just don't seem to care about these problems. I love the car but feel really cheated about this. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi,i would not pretend to be an expert in this area however at 27,000 miles that would be totally unexceptable for the gear box to be up the creek.How old is the car? and do you have proof of milage, sorry for asking but if thats true i would be talking to someone of high authority at Audi customer service for a full replacement free of charge.I have done this in past with other vehicles with problems that should not have arose and have been given full replacement, but you have to play your face.You could also get your own independent inspection and see what comes up and they may be able to help assist you through audi.Sorry to hear your nightmare hope this may help.

Col


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Also forgot to say need to put your problem on the tt Forum MK1 8N.

Col


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to the forum

How old is the car?


----------



## tigress1 (May 18, 2009)

Hi guys, thanks for the support! The car is a 54 reg, and I bought it from the dealer 2 years ago (March 07) I have also had to replace brakes quite recently and tyres and most expensive the BOSE CD system which cost about £500!! I do have proof of mileage in that I have the history etc and the dealer supplied the car at 17000 miles, I have MOT's etc also with mileage. I am speaking to the Service Manager today but I think he is going to try and wriggle out of a contribution as I also have this AA repair cover (£475max) I almost changed the car, at the same dealer in April but because of the price differential against another car I didn't. The credit crunch has reduced the value considerably in 2 years and I needed to find about £4000 to change it so I kept it. It is a nightmare!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

tigress1 said:


> Hi guys, thanks for the support! The car is a 54 reg, and I bought it from the dealer 2 years ago (March 07) I have also had to replace brakes quite recently and tyres and most expensive the BOSE CD system which cost about £500!! I do have proof of mileage in that I have the history etc and the dealer supplied the car at 17000 miles, I have MOT's etc also with mileage. I am speaking to the Service Manager today but I think he is going to try and wriggle out of a contribution as I also have this AA repair cover (£475max) I almost changed the car, at the same dealer in April but because of the price differential against another car I didn't. The credit crunch has reduced the value considerably in 2 years and I needed to find about £4000 to change it so I kept it. It is a nightmare!


Obviously the gearbox os going to be outside the warranty in terms of years, but in mileage, it is well within the limit, I would take this up to Customer Services, as I think this is really not your fault and should be dealt with by the dealer.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, hope you get your car sorted.


----------



## tigress1 (May 18, 2009)

Hi All....Success, I spoke to the Service Manager at my dealer, and I told him how disappointed I was etc, etc, 27,000 miles is very low mileage etc etc or a new gear box and he went back to Audi UK and argued my case for me. Well, whether he did or not he came back with a much more reasonable figure I feel. Audi UK increased the goodwill to 50%, he added 10% and charged me warranty rate for labour rather than retail rate. So I am now paying just over £1000 + AA's £475 contribution. Not sure they would have gone any lower, but £1000 is not that bad compared to original £4800!! So message is, stick it out and play the game to get a reduction. I don't like paying £1000, but I realise that without it being fixed I am stuck with a TT not going anywhere? Thanks for your help /support though guys, much appreciated. 8)


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi, glad you feel a bit better.Also further thoughts at 27,000 is it the gear box like you said it seem crazy.

Col


----------

